# My New Blog on Preaching /Worship/Pastoral Theology



## JOwen (Aug 4, 2006)

Dear list,

Below is my new blog dedicated to preaching, worship, and pastoral theology. I hope you will pay me a visit.


JL 

KERUGMA


----------



## JOwen (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOwen_
> Dear list,
> 
> Below is my new blog dedicated to preaching, worship, and pastoral theology. I hope you will pay me a visit.
> ...



KERUGMA has been moved to http://kerugma.solideogloria.com/]. Come and visit.

JL


[Edited on 8-5-2006 by JOwen]


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 6, 2006)

This looks very good, Pastor Lewis. I'm now subscribed to the feed. 

[Edited on 8-6-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 6, 2006)

Not subscribed yet but looks good as well!!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad you included the pic. It's always nice to be able to associate a face with a name. May this Lord's Day be blessed.


----------



## JOwen (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for reading!

JL


----------

